# Gas powered pressure washers



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm in the market for a pressure washer, gas powered, 2500-3500psi, chemical dispenser while washing, etc..

I know their are good brands and bad out their.

What brand have you found to perform well and last a long time.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have had about every brand of low priced pressure washers under 600.00 and as of now the best one I have ever owned is the one I bought last year for 399.00 and it is a 3,500 psi Simpson with the Honda engine. It starts on the first pull almost every time eave when it has sat for a few weeks. And the pressure seams to be much better than some higher end ones j have used. I also have a Troy built that is new and is the biggest piece of crap.

https://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Simpson-MSH3125-S-Pressure-Washer/p6598.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvKvT1YeN4QIVhB-tBh1sPArCEAQYASABEgIIXfD_BwE


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Having good luck with a GC Honda? I have a power washer as well, sits more than a week and your wise to give it a shot of ether or your arms gonna be too shot to handle a pressure wand. All the GX's we have start on the second pull even after sitting all winter.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Having good luck with a GC Honda? I have a power washer as well, sits more than a week and your wise to give it a shot of ether or your arms gonna be too shot to handle a pressure wand. All the GX's we have start on the second pull even after sitting all winter.


I don't know if this is applicable to your PW'er, but on my Craftsman, I have to have the handle open to relieve pressure when starting, otherwise, it takes two good men and a monkey to start that little darling.

Ralph


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> I don't know if this is applicable to your PW'er, but on my Craftsman, I have to have the handle open to relieve pressure when starting, otherwise, it takes two good men and a monkey to start that little darling.
> 
> Ralph


Yea I always haft to release the water pressure before I start my or it is super hard to pull also.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Does this one seem to have desirable quality's? It's more than some of the smaller ones but I would hope it would last for many years..

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Honda-GX200-3-400-PSI-2-5-GPM-Gas-Pressure-Washer-60690/204663857?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-203177499-_-204663857-_-N


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I do like the one Ranger posted also, less money...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That would be a good one Chris. To me a pressure washer is more about the pump than anything. I like a Honda engine with an axial or triplex pump. I've been getting about 10 years out of Comet AXD pumps - with an annual pump fluid change. I'm not real easy on them, and run hot water through them about half the time. The one you linked has AAA triplex pump which should be a good, long lasting pump.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> Does this one seem to have desirable quality's? It's more than some of the smaller ones but I would hope it would last for many years..
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Honda-GX200-3-400-PSI-2-5-GPM-Gas-Pressure-Washer-60690/204663857?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-203177499-_-204663857-_-N


Looks almost like the one I have (mine is at home, I'm at the office, so I'm uncertain). I bought mine about 3-4 years ago from the same place you are showing. I did have the pump relieve valve stick once (less than 5 minute fix, thanks to U-tube), after setting all winter. I would definitely buy again (I did add a longer hose BTW).

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I settled on the one Ranger posted and added a 2yr warranty. Maybe it will last...


----------

